# ABTs and Sausage



## heavymoose (Aug 20, 2017)

Decided to do a quick smoke yesterday, ABTs and sausage.  ABTs had cream cheese, scallions and rub.  My wife grew the jalapenos and they were HOT.  Check out the pictures.

The first picture is of a tomato we got from the local farmer.  













IMG_1477.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Aug 20, 2017


















IMG_1478.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Aug 20, 2017


















IMG_1479.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Aug 20, 2017


















IMG_1480.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Aug 20, 2017


















IMG_1481.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Aug 20, 2017


















IMG_1483.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Aug 20, 2017


















IMG_1485.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Aug 20, 2017


















IMG_1486.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Aug 20, 2017


















IMG_1488.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Aug 20, 2017


















IMG_1489.JPG



__ heavymoose
__ Aug 20, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2017)

Everything looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## b-one (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 22, 2017)

HM, nice looking smoke sir !


----------

